# Bulk Whole food Distributors



## Spiritsintent (Oct 29, 2013)

O

I'm looking for a wholefood distributor, who do mail order, in Italy. Like Essentials or Suma in the UK if you know them. Anyone know a good one?


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

http://www.tibiona.it/


Try that


----------



## Spiritsintent (Oct 29, 2013)

Grazie mille.


----------

